# My homemade Portable Solar Power Station



## somohick

This is my portable solar power station. I got the idea from a similar project on instructables.
Parts.
5 watt solar panel - free. Came from a solar gate opener that was give to me.
2 - 12 outlets - 6.50 each
1 - 110 outlet - .47
1 - outlet box - 1.50
Stanley rolling tool box - 23.00
1 - 20 amp charge controller - 12.00
1 - deep cycle marine battary - 100.00
1 - 400 watt DC to ac inverter - 5.00 (yardsale)


----------



## Arklatex

Pretty cool. Have you thought about swapping that outlet to an outdoor version? How well does the panel keep the battery topped off? Seems like a more powerful panel would be better but you can't beat free.


----------



## somohick

Yes i put a weather proof cover on the outlet after the pic was taken. The panel keeps it toped off but it needs a bigger panel. I plan to buy a 100 watt from amazon after the holidays.


----------



## Camel923

Now that is practical ingenuity.


----------



## Daddy O

I think its way cool. Sprortsmansguide.com sells a similar kit. Good for camp sites.

Nature Power™ 1,800W Solar Home & RV Power Kit - 230180, Solar Panels & Kits at Sportsman's Guide

Yours cost substantially less. Kudos prepper.


----------



## Ralph Rotten

I have been playing with some portable solar devices for a while now, all part of the digital prepping concept. I just used my Christmas dineros to buy an Eton Rukus.
It's a solar powered sound system with outputs so you can charge USB devices. So it has a big solar cell, a fat battery, decent speakers, and can be used to charge devices or power lights and LED lamps. I'm going to fully wring it out this weekend when we go snow camping. See if it holds up.

http://www.amazon.com/Eton-Rugged-A...d=1419895377&sr=8-1&keywords=eton+rukus+solar

If this thing works, then it will render my other solar equipment moot. It'll be interesting to see how it stands up against my 7w solar cell.


----------



## Desert Marine

Here is a system that I put together 2 years ago. It is still working and function perfectly. I added two 150ah batteries for some extended battery usage. On the page I've put together some links and a video of it's operation (don't rag me about the quality of the video). However, the page does give a lot of detail on how easy it is to put together one of these Home Emergency Battery Banks. Thanks for sharing yours SOMOHICK!


----------



## Ralph Rotten

Those 150ah batteries give me wood. How much did you pay for those? That's some cold cranking power right there. I want like ten of those.

I've been playing with UPS units in this capacity. I have a couple of the dual battery units (and I disabled the damned pizzo buzzer!) and have been exploring the option of using them for power. They are ready built with outlets and converter, but only 14ah (not as big as your system). But enough power to run some light devices; laptops, USB devices, radios, charge a tablet, and you can charge the 12v7ah batteries easily enough. The idea gives me less power than your system, but much easier to implement. 
This is a modern version of a dual battery UPS like I am playing with: 
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/apc-smart-ups-c-1500va-lcd-120v/5716266.p?id=1218686501816&skuId=5716266

Dang, I really do want a buncha those 150ah batteries. If you have enough of them, you can make a UPS for your house. Even without solar cells a home UPS would be good for shorter events.


----------



## Desert Marine

Hey Ralph Rotten,

Those 150ah batteries are actually heavy duty truck batteries and you're right a lot of power and they can take a beating i.e. heavy usage and drainage. That was my exact reason for testing them out. 

One thing to note with my system. The accessories are minor. As with any system like this the batteries and the inverter(s) is the meat and potatoes. Always have back-up inverters and with today's technology use D/C adapters. Easy for charge tablets, phones, electric blankets and other items. Yes, I even have electric blankets and they are easy on the watts usages as well.

I did one thing different and I will make an updated video SOON. A $8 change takes this thing on a whole different level. So stay tune.

Hope this info helps.


----------



## tinkerhell

somohick said:


> This is my portable solar power station. I got the idea from a similar project on instructables.
> Parts.
> 5 watt solar panel - free. Came from a solar gate opener that was give to me.
> 2 - 12 outlets - 6.50 each
> 1 - 110 outlet - .47
> 1 - outlet box - 1.50
> Stanley rolling tool box - 23.00
> 1 - 20 amp charge controller - 12.00
> 1 - deep cycle marine battary - 100.00
> 1 - 400 watt DC to ac inverter - 5.00 (yardsale)
> View attachment 8418
> View attachment 8419
> View attachment 8420


Nice system, but what do you plan to use it for?

Here's my story: A 5W solar panel couldn't keep my CPAP battery charge on a 16hr daily charge. In theory, you can get 416mA of output from the panel but that is in laboratory conditions. When I tried this during hurricane Arthur, I was only able to get 250mA from my 5W....at a 16hr charge, I could only get a 4Ah charge back into my CPAP battery that needs about 8Ah per night to run my CPAP. I was fighting a losing battle.


----------



## Piratesailor

That's similar to what I have except I have an 80w panel. Main purpose was to keep a few things charged.


----------



## Ralph Rotten

So how many of those batteries would I need to run my house for 24 hours? I already have the solar, but nothing to store the power.


----------



## tinkerhell

Think it terms of Amp hours.

For example a 2 amp load for 24 hrs would require a 48Ah battery.

Therefore a 50amp service run at 60% load would be 30Amps, in 24 hrs that would be 720Ah,


----------



## tinkerhell

If you are running a 12volts system then 720Ah is not that difficult with 150Ah batteries. However you asked about a 120Volt system so you have to have 10 times more batteries to get the voltage to up while preserving your 720!
Ah capability....

Rgds
Geek


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

I have a portable system that can be easily carried in a backpack. It is a 52 watt Brunton Solaris folding solar panel and a 145 watt/hour impel lithium ion power supply.
I can charge the Impel power supply in the day and then use it to charge everything I need at night. The Impel has a USB port that I can hook most of my devices up to directly.


----------



## Ralph Rotten

It'll be nice when most of these little devices have their own solar cells built in. I'm testing the Rukus Friday-sat-sun. The mountains are getting pelted with snow right now, and more is expected to fall while we're up there. See if the battery in the Rukus holds up for the whole trip if the skies are cloudy.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Spam reported.


Yes... it's spam. Don't deny it.


----------



## KellyDude

Some power is better than No power - good job. 
I bit the bullet and went Lithium for indoor system but have AGM in van since we go -20° here in Dakota.
This video explains a bit more of a potential setup for those interested. I subsequently added 2 more Lithium batteries for greater duration 




I highly encourage backup power whether you build your own or purchase solar generators. I own both.


----------

